# Hematoma on my shin.



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

During a ride last Friday I decided to do a fun little downhill to finish off my ride. One of the bridges has a few slats missing causing me to bunny hop over them. Due to the added attention this caused me I failed to take the proper line on the log crossing immediately after the bridge and went endo. What I think happened after that was my leg was trapped in between the handlebars and the frame in sort of a nut cracker position. When the handlebars stayed strait and the frame swung around to the right it trapped my leg in the quickly closing angle. It immediately started to swell but didn't really hurt. I was more concerned about my helmet that saved me from a full-on head bash into the dirt. A few days went by, the swelling didn't go down, it was progressively becoming more painful and my ankle was turning purple! I went to the doctor. (And had to finally fess up to my wife what happened) The doc seemed somewhat unconcerned. In fact he seemed slightly impressed. He told me that it was one of the biggest ones he's seen. 
This picture, if I have posted this correctly, was taken today. One week and one day after the incident. My pain is going away. It is much smaller than it was on the fourth day, but still looks impressive. Doc says it could be 6 months till it goes back to normal!


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

That's a manky lookin' leg you got there! You should've told Mrs.khcaver you did it "helping" a little old lady cross the street. Hope the family's well!


----------



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

Family is doing great. Thanks dude. 
Yea I stayed home from work on the 6th day but found that the more I rested it the more it hurt. I went to work and walked on it pretty much all day and it started feeling better.
I am going to ride on Tuesday evening so I'll see how it really feels then. Right now I think it looks worse than it really is. (It was way swollen the first few days.) KAHcaver hates me riding by myself, but that's my option.....get used to it!
Say hi to the family.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

mine hasn't gone away since may....hematomas last for-freaking-ever...but compression and arnica does seem to help through the worst of it, fwiw.


----------



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

*I get the feeling it will be around for a while.*

Three weeks and two days..The purple color around my ankle and toes has gone away and moved to the impact spot. The soreness is all but gone. (Except the very center of the bulge when hit.) The perimeter of the hematoma is feeling hard and kind of numb and the size of it is slowly shrinking. It still impresses people when I show them. This last week I have been riding with few ill effects. Every now and again I get a stick to the area which causes discomfort. I laid off of riding for a few weeks and have lost most of my cardio....Damn, I should have done something to keep that up but I was lazy. It's amazing how quickly I have lost my wind. Now, daylight savings time is starting and darkness is even sooner here. I got my Magic Shine light yesterday. Soon I hope to add some posts to the "Lights and Night Riding" forums!


----------

